# Suche ein Läuferlogo in Schriftform!



## SixxKiller (29. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen.
Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten Logo. Ich suche ein Logo von einem Läufer, Jogger, in der Seitenansicht
und möglichst so das man einen Buchstaben raus erkennen kann. Fonts hab ich nichts gefunden und glaub auch nicht das es sowas gibt. Sollte ich mich irren wär ich dankbar für einen Link.
Vorab danke für Eure Mühe.

Grüße
SixxKiller


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
hast du mal Logoinspirations Webseiten durchgesucht?

Siehe hier meine gespeicherten Links.


----------



## Cisyn23 (30. Oktober 2013)

Für was brauchsten das? Sonst mal doch selber oder geh vielleicht zu einem Grafikdeisigner ... der kann dir sicher sowas erstellen, ganz nach deinen Wünschen.


----------

